# Brake issue in the mornings



## tonyz89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello all! I've been a lurker on these forums and finally decided to sign up!

I have a 2014 Cruze LT and I've had this problem with the brakes in the morning. Now it seems like it's the exact same issue as others I've seen on here with the power braking and the switch, but mine seems different and I had it serviced. My problem only arises when it is bitterly cold I live in the Chicago suburbs so it's been getting single digits to negative with wind chill and in the morning my brake pedal is hard as a rock and takes a few pumps to get the vacuum. At first I didn't realize this issue and had that common problem of putting it in reverse and having to exert more force to brake and almost had to pull the E-brake. I took it in to my dealer as I only have 4k miles left on my extended warranty and they didn't believe me as they "couldn't duplicate the problem" but I told them to keep the car overnight and start it in the morning and sure enough the tech said he needed to replace the booster assembly. This ended up not being the issue as I still have the problem on really cold mornings, but today when it was 40 degrees out I was able to start the car and go right away with no issues. So, what causes this issue when it is so cold out? Should I just let it warm up a little? Again brand new brake booster didn't fix the problem and I wonder if I should call the dealer back though I am hesitant as they gave me hassle the whole time.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Go to a different Dealer


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Did they replace the microswitch? This is the issue - it triggers the pump to run when the engine itself provides no vacuum (cold start).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said and maybe name the dealer.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, tonyz89,

We can certainly understand how frustrating this would be, and apologize for any inconveniences caused. Although our team is unable to provide any technical feedback, we welcome the opportunity to assist you while you bring this matter to your dealer’s attention once more. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN, contact information and name of involved dealer at your earliest convenience.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care



tonyz89 said:


> Hello all! I've been a lurker on these forums and finally decided to sign up!
> 
> I have a 2014 Cruze LT and I've had this problem with the brakes in the morning. Now it seems like it's the exact same issue as others I've seen on here with the power braking and the switch, but mine seems different and I had it serviced. My problem only arises when it is bitterly cold I live in the Chicago suburbs so it's been getting single digits to negative with wind chill and in the morning my brake pedal is hard as a rock and takes a few pumps to get the vacuum. At first I didn't realize this issue and had that common problem of putting it in reverse and having to exert more force to brake and almost had to pull the E-brake. I took it in to my dealer as I only have 4k miles left on my extended warranty and they didn't believe me as they "couldn't duplicate the problem" but I told them to keep the car overnight and start it in the morning and sure enough the tech said he needed to replace the booster assembly. This ended up not being the issue as I still have the problem on really cold mornings, but today when it was 40 degrees out I was able to start the car and go right away with no issues. So, what causes this issue when it is so cold out? Should I just let it warm up a little? Again brand new brake booster didn't fix the problem and I wonder if I should call the dealer back though I am hesitant as they gave me hassle the whole time.


----------



## tonyz89 (Jan 10, 2017)

I do not believe they changed the micro switch. My paper work simply says the booster was replaced something with a pin for the pedal I believe and just to relearn the position of the pedal. I haven't had the issue since we've been in a mild streak of weather and it has no occurred at all because like it said it only happens when it's bitterly cold out and I don't know what to do as they need to duplicate the problem and it cost money even under warranty to just look at the car. The dealer was Advantage Chevy in Hodgkins, IL.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Normal for the diagnostic fee but and a strong but...... The switch is a safety known issue that's been covered for a few years now. When my actual booster pump went it took the fuse with it. I wasn't an auto so the switch wasn't faulty in my case.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:

I wish you luck on your problem resolution.


----------



## tonyz89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seeing as I already paid a diagnostic fee even though it was only 100 through the extended warranty I don't want to nor have the money to do that again. Anybody have a guide to replace the switch?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Since the diagnostic was clearly incorrect I think you would not be out of line to request a correct diagnostic at no additional charge.

BTW....was the $100.00 dollars a actual diagnostic or was it the deductable charge for your extended warranty?
If it was actually a deductable, and the problem is not resolved, and the warranty is a GM program, the dealer is to waive any additional deductable expense related to the original claim.

( I used to be an administrator for this)

Rob


----------



## tonyz89 (Jan 10, 2017)

It was the deductible charge. Still haven't had the issue as it hasn't been bitterly cold that's the other thing I have to worry about it has to be cold enough for this issue to occur.


----------

